# Is this IBS or something else



## aj78 (May 30, 2017)

Hello

My name is Agata and i would like to know if this is IBS or something else. My problems began after taking magnesium pills, i had wierd feeling in my lover abdomen, like something is inflated in my intestines, started to have dyspepsia, burping, konstantly even on empty stomac. Than doc gave me PPI for acid, and that made things alot worse, when i eat some food, just a lot of gasses in stomac and intestines, nausea, not digesting food. I completly took my appetite because of all the gasses. I dont have diarea or been constipated, i go to the toilet onece a day. The wierd thing is if I smoke it makes me nauses, also if I bend down and than stand up it makes me nauses too, like witht smoke or banding I irritate something. I have constant feeling that food is not passing throo the instestines properly, and there is actualy no bowel movements, everything gets like stuck in the erea of belly botton. I cant pass out gasses. When I had UTI i was given antibiotics and it actualy help my gut also, but than it all started again. Does this sound like IBS or something else? I have done endoskopy, ultarsound and X ray of abdomen, and they are fine, still waitting for colonoskopy. If I dont smoke the nausea is gone in one week, a soon as i start to smoke again its there. Always have feeling like intestines are blocked a littel. Because when this started, the first thing was there was less stool. What do you think? I have cramps only and specificaly in one erea, but the whole intestines are sensiteve too, but no cramps. And i have no need to go to the toilet, i go just once a day.

CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME ANY OPINION????


----------

